# Emergency Lights & Sirens on POV?



## adamNYC

If I ever witness an emergency while driving my POV or get flagged down, instead of using hazards, emergency lights would be nice. Are there any laws against this in NYC? As for sirens, I can't anticipate any needs for it. Ok, maybe for rapid txp but shouldn't I wait for an ambulance for that anyway? Thanks, and I'm ready for the whacker comments already 

P.s. I love my batman belt.

Edit: I've recently been flagged down while on duty for a ped hit by vehicle so yeah that can explain my motivations


----------



## Tigger

No, you cannot get your own emergency lights. If you are affiliated with a volunteer agency that allows it, maybe then. If I recall they have some silly green light for volunteers in NY. 

I suppose if you were really hellbent on being a whacker and contributing to the image problem at EMS has, you could affix amber lights, which do not confer you any special powers and are guaranteed to make you look ridiculous and unfortunate (whacker is not even appropriate at this point). 

Or, you could just park your vehicle in a safe manner.


----------



## chaz90

adamNYC said:


> If I ever witness an emergency while driving my POV or get flagged down, instead of using hazards, emergency lights would be nice. Are there any laws against this in NYC? As for sirens, I can't anticipate any needs for it. Ok, maybe for rapid txp but shouldn't I wait for an ambulance for that anyway? Thanks, and I'm ready for the whacker comments already
> 
> P.s. I love my batman belt.
> 
> Edit: I've recently been flagged down while on duty for a ped hit by vehicle so yeah that can explain my motivations


How would you ever get flagged down while off duty in your POV? This doesn't even make sense. If you get flagged down while on duty on the side of a roadway as mentioned, then feel free to turn on your emergency lights as required. If you for some reason feel the need to stop and apply your incredibly rare cell phone and handholding skills while off duty, pull to a safe place and do as you will. 

And for the love of God, yes you should wait for an ambulance to transport a random person in need of medical interventions rather than tossing them in your POV and driving like a madman. That's a couple levels beyond whacker to anticipate needing lights and sirens to transport a patient in your POV.


----------



## Carlos Danger

adamNYC said:


> If I ever witness an emergency while driving my POV or get flagged down, instead of using hazards, emergency lights would be nice. Are there any laws against this in NYC? As for sirens, I can't anticipate any needs for it. *Ok, maybe for rapid*



No, never wait for the ambulance. In fact I recommend patrolling in your POV when off duty, listening to the scanner and trying to get to 911 calls before EMS does.


----------



## chaz90

You liked my post? I did not see that coming.


----------



## 281mustang

adamNYC said:


> As for sirens, I can't anticipate any needs for it. Ok, maybe for rapid txp but shouldn't I wait for an ambulance for that anyway?


 Did they not teach you the golden hour in school?


----------



## adamNYC

I read about this medic in 9/11 who had to get through traffic to get to work in a rush. All he had was a small emergency light and flashing his badge out the window. No sirens even. Poor guy.


----------



## NomadicMedic

This thread may be almost as good as the Explorer -1 socal thread. 

Entertainment  value is very high.


----------



## adamNYC

If only I were Hatzolah LMFAO

Aren't they the only ones with L&S POVs? I had a friend I went to EMT school with show me his hatzolah dads POV it was NICE. Had rumblers too.


----------



## NomadicMedic

You could always convert to Judaism.


----------



## adamNYC

Yup and it'd be for the POVs and the women lol


----------



## Tigger

adamNYC said:


> I read about this medic in 9/11 who had to get through traffic to get to work in a rush. All he had was a small emergency light and flashing his badge out the window. No sirens even. Poor guy.


Please tell me you are not using this as justification. 

No words.


----------



## adamNYC

Just throwing it out there. Btw, I found out some info. Apparently you have to be part of a volly group that authorizes L&S on POVs: https://www.health.ny.gov/professionals/ems/policy/01-01.htm


----------



## 281mustang

10/10 thread. Would read again.


----------



## DesertMedic66

No, just no. If I roll up on scene and see a personal vehicle decked out with lights and a siren I may just die from laughing. 

If your off duty don't stop. If you must then make sure it is safe to do (that means you can pull far off the road and are not blocking traffic). 

If your on duty then you should be in a vehicle with lights and a siren correct? Or is it like dominoes pizza and your drive your own car but the company pays you for milage and has a 30mins or better response time?

Please don't transport people in your personal vehicle. I've seen the bodily fluids from patients and I don't want that in my seats. Unless your in the middle of BFE and your name is Bo Duke then don't do it.


----------



## CALEMT

DesertEMT66 said:


> *If your off duty don't stop.*



I bolded this to emphasize it. Unless I am on duty, in uniform, or in a company vehicle I do not stop. Why? I ask myself what good could I possibly be doing on the side of the road with no medical supplies what so ever. Plus fire and ems is more than likely less than 5 minutes out. It all comes down to what good am I going to do. 

As far as emergency lighting goes, you'll have to look it up for your county. Im guessing unless you're affiliated with a volunteer agency the only type of lighting you'll be able to use is yellow amber lights.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Just to add fuel to the fire all our new ambulances we are getting have a toggle switch for the lights. Once on scene we're supposed to flip it backwards and it kills all the lights except the arrow stick and the amber lights on the back. Kinda how you see cops kill their forward facing emergency lights on traffic stops.


----------



## Chris07




----------



## DesertMedic66

Handsome Robb said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire all our new ambulances we are getting have a toggle switch for the lights. Once on scene we're supposed to flip it backwards and it kills all the lights except the arrow stick and the amber lights on the back. Kinda how you see cops kill their forward facing emergency lights on traffic stops.


All of our ambulances have had this for a long time. If we flip the switch backwards it just turns on all the rear facing lights (amber and red). When I was an EMT I used it a lot.


----------



## DrParasite

adamNYC said:


> If only I were Hatzolah LMFAO
> 
> Aren't they the only ones with L&S POVs? I had a friend I went to EMT school with show me his hatzolah dads POV it was NICE. Had rumblers too.


Ahhh, I love ignorance....

Hatzolah does issue lights and sirens to their personnel, along with the appropriate state permits.  They also have a full compliment of BLS equipment in their POV, including oxygen, and their agency directs them to respond to the scene of calls they are dispatched to (their dispatch center, not 911), if they are closer.  They also typically have one of their ambulances a few minutes behind them.

Technically, any volunteer could get lights and sirens, if their agency permitted them to, and if they followed the state regulations.


Handsome Robb said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire all our new ambulances we are getting have a toggle switch for the lights. Once on scene we're supposed to flip it backwards and it kills all the lights except the arrow stick and the amber lights on the back. Kinda how you see cops kill their forward facing emergency lights on traffic stops.


I have to say, we have had a similar option for years on our trucks.  we have a primary and secondary mode for our lights: primary is all the light on, and when you shift into park, it switches to secondary (which is all rotators off, all strobes off, and just the box lights and the non-rotators in our rear light bar on).

Don't transport strangers in your POV, park out of the way of any scenes you get flagged down for (not sure how this happens either) which typically means in front of an incident, wait for the AHJ to arrive and if they ask you to leave, be on your way.

I mean, it's not like your an IFT EMT in NYC, who never sees emergencies, and there is a fire engine, ambulance or cop on every street corner..... oh wait.....


----------



## epipusher

Sticky this thread


----------



## Tigger

Handsome Robb said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire all our new ambulances we are getting have a toggle switch for the lights. Once on scene we're supposed to flip it backwards and it kills all the lights except the arrow stick and the amber lights on the back. Kinda how you see cops kill their forward facing emergency lights on traffic stops.


I put our new truck in park and it does that for me!


----------



## medichopeful

DEmedic said:


> This thread may be almost as good as the Explorer -1 socal thread.
> 
> Entertainment  value is very high.



Do you have the link to that?  I remember it but couldn't find it!


----------



## NomadicMedic

It's been ... removed.


----------



## RedAirplane

At one point I was thinking about what I should do if I ever see a crash

...then I realized that "scene safety" isn't great on the freeway for a civilian, and it's generally not nice to give your local rescue company the accident victim plus EMT roadkill. 

I usually pull off the road to a safe side street, park, then call 911. (Surprising number of accidents happen out here in California, it seems).


----------



## exodus

Tigger said:


> I put our new truck in park and it does that for me!


 I kill all my lights and throw on the 4 ways unless we're actively blocking a roadway.


----------



## NYMedic828

I'm late to the party on this one...

After reading this thread, I think I am going to quit my job and move. 


To add to that, I have worked for the city of new york for 6 years as an emt, paramedic and presently firefighter. I have never once stumbled upon trouble I wasn't looking for. If you want to use lights and sirens, get a job with one of the many 911 response EMS agencies. 

Also hatzolath is a joke, and I am a member of the jewish faith (non observant)


----------



## kreil45

If you feel the need to pull over and help and you are first on scene just get some of those lights you plug into your aux plug. The ones that constuction people use, the yellow ones. Its just adds a little extra to your flashers. I will stop to help on fender benders and check to see if they even want EMS. That way if they dont want them i can call dispatch to cancel EMS. Then they can go to a real emergency. If it is a emergency just stablize the pt with your scope and and wait for EMS.


----------



## Run with scissors

....is this real life?


----------



## Fleury14

There is no way this guy is serious. I thought the TWO buffing threads may have just been someone who is over eager but he's clearly just in it for the jokes.


----------



## NPO

DrParasite said:


> I have to say, we have had a similar option for years on our trucks.  we have a primary and secondary mode for our lights: primary is all the light on, and when you shift into park, it switches to secondary (which is all rotators off, all strobes off, and just the box lights and the non-rotators in our rear light bar on)...



Rotators. Lol.


----------



## Run with scissors




----------



## Honeybadger

I pull over and help people or their disabled vehicles all the goddamn time. I keep a jump bag in the back of my truck with a few basic tools like a bvm, penlight, c collar, a few trauma pads, ice packs, pole type traction splint, bandaids, a few blister packs of aspirin and ibuprofen, alcohol preps, kerlex and triangle bandages. Got them for free with the ferno jump bag from my old ambulance company when they went under, and I use the first aid stuff from time to time (have helped clean up more than one downed motorcyclist in the boonies while we wait for an AMB and I do use that bag at home when I do something stupid in the garage). I also keep a box of flares that I just toss one down when I'm helping a car at night and I have my AMR high vis moron vest.

More than first aid, I help disabled vehicles, since I am a mechanic too, as my land rover has two ten ton tow straps, 2 gallons of gas and water, a low lift Jack, high lift jack and shovel/axe, chains, full tool set, electric tire pump, 8 ton come along, tire iron, etc. I pull people out of ditches, I've pulled disabled vehicles out of traffic, topped off people's leaky radiators,  whole nine yards. Beyond an occasional flare for a blind corner and my high vis vest, I don't need anything more than my hazards. I am getting four led spotlights put on the front and one on thr rear, but those are for off road purposes.

Believe it or not, you DO get flagged down sometimes if there's an emergency. Not because you're an emt/medic, but because you are another human being and the other person needs help. I've done it myself when I was a moron and let my battery die, had to use a flare to flag down a car for a jumpstart.

My miata has basically nothing on it beyond jumper cables, flares, and a small tool set for if that 200,000 mile little thing ever actually breaks down (never has)


----------



## Run with scissors

........


----------



## Honeybadger

I'm not some doomsday prepper, and my stuff on my truck is mostly for off road use (where it does get used heavily) But I know how to use my tools and why shouldn't I help out somone with a broken down car or a kid who hit a patch of gravel and dropped his bike?

It all fits into one big plastic bin anyways apart from the high lift, axe, shovel, and water/gas cans which mount to my roof rack.


----------



## RedAirplane

Honeybadger said:


> I pull over and help people or their disabled vehicles all the goddamn time. I keep a jump bag in the back of my truck with a few basic tools like a bvm, penlight, c collar, a few trauma pads, ice packs, pole type traction splint, bandaids, a few blister packs of aspirin and ibuprofen, alcohol preps, kerlex and triangle bandages. Got them for free with the ferno jump bag from my old ambulance company when they went under, and I use the first aid stuff from time to time (have helped clean up more than one downed motorcyclist in the boonies while we wait for an AMB and I do use that bag at home when I do something stupid in the garage). I also keep a box of flares that I just toss one down when I'm helping a car at night and I have my AMR high vis moron vest.
> 
> More than first aid, I help disabled vehicles, since I am a mechanic too, as my land rover has two ten ton tow straps, 2 gallons of gas and water, a low lift Jack, high lift jack and shovel/axe, chains, full tool set, electric tire pump, 8 ton come along, tire iron, etc. I pull people out of ditches, I've pulled disabled vehicles out of traffic, topped off people's leaky radiators,  whole nine yards. Beyond an occasional flare for a blind corner and my high vis vest, I don't need anything more than my hazards. I am getting four led spotlights put on the front and one on thr rear, but those are for off road purposes.
> 
> Believe it or not, you DO get flagged down sometimes if there's an emergency. Not because you're an emt/medic, but because you are another human being and the other person needs help. I've done it myself when I was a moron and let my battery die, had to use a flare to flag down a car for a jumpstart.
> 
> My miata has basically nothing on it beyond jumper cables, flares, and a small tool set for if that 200,000 mile little thing ever actually breaks down (never has)



I read "tool set" as "toilet seat" and was laughing very hard.


----------



## Run with scissors

Was just a lot of stuff, sexy stuff


----------



## Honeybadger

It's not expensive to have an emergency kit. I got it from my mother, a thoroughly practical engineer. She always has had a small 4wd suv with a milk crate or two of tools and supplies in the back. Acdelco makes a nice hilift jack for $50 and a huge heavy duty comealong is all of $30. Most of the medical supplies can just be pilfered from your rig on occasion (cheap things, no stealing AEDs) I will admit that I occasionally steal bandaids and half empty boxes of gloves for personal use >.>


----------



## adamNYC

Honeybadger you have inspired me!


----------



## exodus

Run with scissors said:


> ........




Outside of the medications, I don't see a huge issue with him carrying what he is simply because it sounds like he uses it mostly for himself and rural areas  where it may take 30-60 mins for a first response unit to even show up.  This is vastly different than NYC though.


----------



## exodus

DesertMedic66 said:


> All of our ambulances have had this for a long time. If we flip the switch backwards it just turns on all the rear facing lights (amber and red). When I was an EMT I used it a lot.


 
The reserve unit I am right now, if we turn on the secondaries, the opticom still flashes, even in park.  Same with primary too.


----------



## Run with scissors

i need a freekin life.


----------



## exodus

exodus said:


> The reserve unit I am right now, if we turn on the secondaries, the opticom still flashes, even in park.  Same with primary too.



I just noticed this morning too.  The steady reds that are on there are melting the lightbar housing.... lol


----------



## DesertMedic66

exodus said:


> I just noticed this morning too.  The steady reds that are on there are melting the lightbar housing.... lol


Dang. What POS is your reserve unit?


----------



## exodus

DesertMedic66 said:


> Dang. What POS is your reserve unit?



45719.  Other than that, I actually really like the unit.


----------



## SandpitMedic

I just read this entire thread, and facepalmed more in 10 minutes than in the last 10 weeks.

I just.....

A person referring to their self as Honey Badger is in a Mazda Miata, on patrol, off duty, getting flagged down for road flares and his bag of stolen goods from AMR with a vizzie vest.

I just can't even....

Someone.... Help us.


----------



## adamNYC

Maybe you don't want to help off duty but there are some of us who do


----------



## SandpitMedic

_


adamNYC said:



			Maybe you don't want to help off duty but there are some of us who do
		
Click to expand...

_Yeah, and you're making the rest of us look like mouth breathers.

It's not what you're doing... It is how you are going about it all Ricky Rescue with a super cape on. It's ridiculous. Whether you live rural or in the city you find the need to put some wizbang flashing lights and siren on your car while you are out seeking patients... You are putting people in danger, namely the general public. Also, there is a reason it is against the law to practice medicine - even BLS EMS - without a license.
Don't worry... There are professionals out there who will come their aide when called, we don't need you and your ridiculously bright flashlight to guide us in... Out there pretending your on some TV show with your Galls EMS badge in your wallet... EMS :_You're doing it wrong._

Just so many wrongs... I can't even hit on them all.  ::facepalm:: _again

_


----------



## adamNYC

I'll just use hazards


----------



## SandpitMedic

Now you're just trolling me...

Yeah, I just got trolled....


Good one.


----------



## adamNYC

Seriously after speaking to you guys I know I can't  use emergency lights unless I'm a Jewish Hatzalah  I guy


----------



## SandpitMedic

adamNYC said:


> Seriously after speaking to you guys I know I can't  use emergency lights unless I'm a Jewish Hatzalah  I guy









Is this you bro?


----------



## adamNYC

I like your choice of words


----------



## SandpitMedic

Trolling _HARD_. Got me again! Hahaha. Thanks for the literal laugh out loud, that was a good one. I like your style.
No wonder you only volunteer in EMS... clearly you make your monies jokin' on the interwebs.


----------



## adamNYC

All jokes aside I intend on getting a tech bag and using no more than hazards to help mvas or whatever medical emergency I happen to roll by PRN. I'll have a shield around my neck as well. Any opportunity for experience for me is valuable to me.


----------



## adamNYC

I volly and work for private paid EMS as well. Read my signature


----------



## SandpitMedic

A shield... around.. your neck.....


----------



## NomadicMedic

NY and NJ EMS is a different breed. They roll  up on job in the bus. They expedite forthwith, Kay. They have a tech bag and wear a shield.

It's just a different world.

For a great look into the NY/NJ douchebaggery, read one of the "books" written by Devin Kerins.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Whatever... you roll by.... PRN


----------



## adamNYC

I'm glad you like my terminology as well


----------



## SandpitMedic

Using.... no more.... than your hazards....to help .....at MVAs.....


----------



## adamNYC

I wouldn't want to be mistaken for a Hatzalah now


----------



## SandpitMedic

You intend.... on getting..... a tech bag.... so you can volley.... and work paid....


----------



## SandpitMedic

Literally... I can't even....


----------



## adamNYC

I already volly and I already work paid

The tech bag would be for pov and street emergencies as I see them. Nothing to do with volly or paid EMS


----------



## adamNYC




----------



## CALEMT

Since were apparently on the meme wagon...


----------



## SandpitMedic

Is this real? Am I in real life right now? Is anyone else seeing this? Is this Adam dude for real though?....


@CALEMT hahhahahaahha. That's a good one.


----------



## SandpitMedic

I swear I wasn't initially trying to antagonize this thread...And then I was..... But now I am really perplexed....



> I already volly and I already work paid
> 
> The tech bag would be for pov and street emergencies as I see them. Nothing to do with volly or paid EMS


----------



## CALEMT

In all seriousness though. Why do people feel the need to go full wacker and have the Christmas tree POV and the tacticool high speed full blown MCI bag in their vehicle? I don't know about y'all but I get enough code 3 driving and "beating the reaper" at work. I like my days off and thats what they're for. Days off from work, ever hear the saying keep the work life at work and the home life at home? I understand this career you work all sorts of hours and days but give it a rest people. Do you necessarily need to stop at EVERY T/C you come across? No you do not. Dialing 911 and keep on keeping on is perfectly fine and theres no shame in doing that. Why some people feel the need to get the "I do everything a doctor does at 80MPH" feeling 24/7 is beyond me and to be blunt and honest it makes the rest of the EMS community look like a bunch of freaking ricky rescues. Theres a reason why people don't make fun of and respect the fire depts. and police depts. is because you don't see them responding to freaking calls of duty. Rant done.


----------



## SandpitMedic

The tech bag...... would be for your POV...... and *street emergencies*...... *as you see them*. Nothing to do with volly or paid EMS.


----------



## adamNYC

I beg to differ about PD. once a off duty PD with a shield around his neck told our ambulance who stopped to help two vehicles in an mva to move to be side and he called in for a PD unit to write the report


----------



## luke_31

I think this will sum it all up......

and this one time at band camp......(fill in the blank with well I saw something one time, so obviously it happens all the time in all situations)


----------



## Jim37F

I'm just curious, before getting involved in EMS, how many times have you ever, in your life, actually encountered a situation where you're getting flagged down in your POV? Why would you get flagged down in a POV? If you were out on the street with a buddy and they suffered an acute medical condition causing you to call 911, would you flag down random POVs on the off chance there's a medic with a full ALS kit bag willing to risk his license to illegally practice medicine off duty?


----------



## adamNYC

I don't wait to get flagged I stop and help PRN


----------



## SandpitMedic

Well... then the begging question is... What if you aren't "PRN" at all?

Because I would rather die.... than ever any sort of "PRN" you.
Although, I do literally laugh at your posts. It is bewildering and comical at the same time.


----------



## Jim37F

Wait what? If you don't get flagged down, how do you know when/where to stop?


----------



## adamNYC

I'm glad to provide some entertainment at least


----------



## chaz90

Enough sniping on this thread. Let's get back to something resembling the original topic or it will be closed down.


----------



## MonkeyArrow

chaz90 said:


> Enough sniping on this thread. Let's get back to something resembling the original topic or it will be closed down.


Please close it.


----------



## TransportJockey

chaz90 said:


> Enough sniping on this thread. Let's get back to something resembling the original topic or it will be closed down.


But I dont wanna!


----------



## SandpitMedic

No.. no need to close it... This should be a sticky.
Chaz is right... no more sniping. Apologies for antagonizing.

I'd love for others to chime in with their ideas.


----------



## Smitty213

DEmedic said:


> NY and NJ EMS is a different breed.



This could not be a more true statement. Besides all that has been previously discussed, the strength and tradition of the "emergency services culture" (FD/PD/EMS) in NYC, LI and the Hudson Valley region to the north is unbelievable. FDNY and NYC EMS have this hold on the region and its cultures and traditions simply due to size and history. Quite a few of the careers also volunteer or moonlight at other departments/services, and as a result the volunteers are very active and even have what is essentially a union (FASNY) to make sure the state cannot touch the volunteer departments. There is this certain pride about just being associated with the emergency services that a majority have that I haven't found anywhere else.

Not necessarily trying to defend everything that has been said in the thread previously, but it's hard to understand where @adamNYC is coming from unless you have experienced the culture first hand (and managed to get out).


----------



## adamNYC

Amen!


----------



## TransportJockey

So fifty years of tradition, unimpeded by progress? Yep we have noticed that when nj/ny posters come up to the forums


----------



## adamNYC

Protocols been updated recently


----------



## Martyn

Found the ideal 'siren'

http://www.autozone.com/safety-and-...c-musical-horn-and-piano-keyboard/817321_0_0/

...or maybe this one...

http://www.autozone.com/safety-and-...umpet-calvary-charge-musical-horn/349893_0_0/

This one has animal sounds on it (I suggest if they have a BULL sound to use that one)

http://www.autozone.com/safety-and-...e-and-instructions/345449/?_requestid=2287111


----------



## CODE X FLATLINE

Back in the day many many many freshly scrubbed new EMT's in NYC replete with all sorts of shields hung around their necks, jump bags, Sprague stethoscopes, gigantic scissors that could literally cut copper pennies in half, portable scanners & dubious intent used to show up in private & community volunteer rigs buffing calls while transporting nonemergency patients to hospitals from nursing homes, senior citizen centers or doctors offices or sometimes even returning from same lights & sirens yet pull up & jump out of their private & vollie rigs leaving their elderly patients completely alone to assist us like we asked for them, scanning, self dispatching & jumping calls was pretty much tolerated back then because NYC EMS was always in a state of flux & one never knew who's flag we'd be saluting on any given day so the wise knew to just stand fast in the face of adversity & let the dice of life & death roll where they may, eventually many of those very same buffs joined NYC EMS & some eventually matured enough to become some of the finest medics, supervisors & administrative personnel money could buy, others became the devils children & Hell followed with them.


----------



## RScott

CODE X FLATLINE said:


> Back in the day many many many freshly scrubbed new EMT's in NYC replete with all sorts of shields hung around their necks, jump bags, Sprague stethoscopes, gigantic scissors that could literally cut copper pennies in half, portable scanners & dubious intent used to show up in private & community volunteer rigs buffing calls while transporting nonemergency patients to hospitals from nursing homes, senior citizen centers or doctors offices or sometimes even returning from same lights & sirens yet pull up & jump out of their private & vollie rigs leaving their elderly patients completely alone to assist us like we asked for them, scanning, self dispatching & jumping calls was pretty much tolerated back then because NYC EMS was always in a state of flux & one never knew who's flag we'd be saluting on any given day so the wise knew to just stand fast in the face of adversity & let the dice of life & death roll where they may, eventually many of those very same buffs joined NYC EMS & some eventually matured enough to become some of the finest medics, supervisors & administrative personnel money could buy, others became the devils children & Hell followed with them.


That, sir, is an epic sentence.


----------



## Giant81

I keep a BLS jump bag in my truck.  Not because I'm driving around looking for trouble, or that I think I'll get flagged down or even come up on a crash, but more because on our volunteer service, with a single rig for 100+ square miles, it's very common for members to respond directly to the scene.  So I keep a small bag with some basic ABC's that I can use for the 5-15min it might take before the ambulance gets there.  gloves/gauze/cpr mask/ TQ/notepad /pen, etc..   

Rule of thumb is, don't pass the rig to get to the patient, and don't pass the patient to get to the rig.  Go to whichever is closer.  

but I still don't need lights and siren for that


----------



## emsfirstreponder101

NomadicMedic said:


> You could always convert to Judaism.


I'm jewish, and really don't recommend it, even for a sweet rumbler


----------



## Dennhop

This...


----------



## TransportJockey

emsfirstreponder101 said:


> I'm jewish, and really don't recommend it, even for a sweet rumbler


Wow your first post was necroposting a thread that's been dead over a year with nothing pertinent to add.


----------



## Chris UK

flagged down?  Why.....confused as to why anyone would flag down a random stranger!

Yes, I have stopped to assist in my own car, where there is an obvious need to do so, but only if its safe to do so. Never on the motorway, never ever. as its NOT safe.

Stopped a while back at traumatic cardiac arrest I witnessed happen - car in fend off and got my shirt and trousers rather dirty in the rain and assorted gungy fluids that came up the persons airway.


----------



## mantree

CALEMT said:


> I bolded this to emphasize it. Unless I am on duty, in uniform, or in a company vehicle I do not stop. Why? I ask myself what good could I possibly be doing on the side of the road with no medical supplies what so ever. Plus fire and ems is more than likely less than 5 minutes out. It all comes down to what good am I going to do.
> 
> As far as emergency lighting goes, you'll have to look it up for your county. Im guessing unless you're affiliated with a volunteer agency the only type of lighting you'll be able to use is yellow amber lights.


You don't keep a med bag in your POV? Then again I am paranoid.


----------



## DesertMedic66

mantree said:


> You don't keep a med bag in your POV? Then again I am paranoid.


An IFAK is all I carry in my POV. I don’t know anyone at my agency who carries anything more than an IFAK in their POV.


----------



## mantree

DesertMedic66 said:


> An IFAK is all I carry in my POV. I don’t know anyone at my agency who carries anything more than an IFAK in their POV.


I keep a bag with tq, hemostat, chest seals, bvm, sam splints, dressings and other assorted items in the back of my xterra and one in my saddle bag on my motorcycle.  There is also a OB kit under the seat in the xterra.


----------



## DrParasite

mantree said:


> There is also a OB kit under the seat in the xterra.


planning on delivering many babies on the side of the road?


----------



## VFlutter

DrParasite said:


> planning on delivering many babies on the side of the road?




OB Kits actually have some pretty useful stuff for bleeding control and is useful beyond delivering babies.


----------



## mantree

DrParasite said:


> planning on delivering many babies on the side of the road?


I hope not but I over prepare for everything.


----------



## CALEMT

mantree said:


> You don't keep a med bag in your POV? Then again I am paranoid.



No I don't... I have my cell phone and that's it. When I'm off duty I prefer to stay off duty. You seem to have a fully stocked ambulance in the back of your vehicle. You want to be on duty 24/7 365 then that's great, just realize that not everyone on here has med bags in their vehicles.


----------



## DrParasite

VFlutter said:


> OB Kits actually have some pretty useful stuff for bleeding control and is useful beyond delivering babies.


while very true, he also has:





mantree said:


> a bag with tq, hemostat, chest seals, bvm, sam splints, dressings and other assorted items in the back of my xterra and one in my saddle bag on my motorcycle.


I think it's fair to say he's well covered when it comes to bleeding control.


----------



## NomadicMedic

After teaching stop the bleed, I decided to keep a small bleeding control kit in my car. A TQ, quickIclot, Israeli bandage, compressed gauze and some gloves. It all fits in a small sandwich bag. Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## mantree

The xterra has a place for a first aid kit that a voodoo tactical enlarged 3 way deployment bag fits in perfectly.


----------



## Bullets

mantree said:


> You don't keep a med bag in your POV? Then again I am paranoid.



Yeah, for me/my family. I have that same red bag you have.



DrParasite said:


> planning on delivering many babies on the side of the road?



my 2 field deliveries have been in the back seat of a mini van on the side of the road...


----------



## DesertMedic66

Bullets said:


> Yeah, for me/my family. I have that same red bag you have.
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 field deliveries have been in the back seat of a mini van on the side of the road...


Don’t drive a mini van and you are golden


----------



## Peak

mantree said:


> You don't keep a med bag in your POV? Then again I am paranoid.



Negative ghost rider. I keep my work bag in my car, other than my cell phone and a pair of gloves I doubt that I will ever take anything else out of it. Although I could start looking at TMs on the roadside...


----------



## mantree

Bullets said:


> Yeah, for me/my family. I have that same red bag you have.
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 field deliveries have been in the back seat of a mini van on the side of the road...


It happened to be the perfect size to fit in the xterra first aid kit spot.


----------

